# Ironing wool pants?



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm tired of having to take my pants to the cleaner's, who don't do press only, just because it rained. Is it possible to make the sharp crease with nothing more than an iron? If I take away the press cloth I risk scorching, but with it in place I just get a rounded crease.


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

*Trouser Trouble*

Use a pressing cloth to prevent shine. Then match up all four seams of the legs and lay the trousers carefully on the ironing board. Have your iron set to the "wool" setting. Fold the top leg back and press from the inseam to the crease. Do not move the iron back and forth over the crease--just keep the press cloth in place and leave the iron in place for a few seconds to set the crease. Start at the top of the leg and work down. Then fold the top leg back down, flip trousers over and repeat on the other side.

The key is to press, not "iron" (moving back and forth).

Good luck!


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Ah hah! I've been ironing, not pressing!

I guess I should also ask is how crucial is it to have a true press cloth. I've been using a terry cloth (true, the cost of a press cloth is probably less than one dry cleaning, and would save my clothes the wear and tear, but I have two pairs that need pressing and rather not wait). Would the supermarket, CVS, or Target have a press cloth (all are on my commute)? I'd hate to spend $5 on shipping something that costs $5.


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

*Terrycloth Trouser Trouble!!!*

Terrycloth is way too absorbent for this task. If you have an old linen or cotton handkerchief this will do the job nicely (and it's free). It doesn't even have to be old, just clean.

Another tip but only use this with handkerchief type material: keep a small bowl of water next to your iron and dip the press cloth in it. Squeeze until all water comes out. DO NOT use steam setting and make sure iron is free of all water. Continue to press with your new technique.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm going to disagree with the "just press" suggestion. When I do that, I get noticeable "iron shaped" indentions on the trousers.

I think the trick is to move the iron very slowly.

BTW, I wouldn't soak the press cloth. Just use a spray bottle and mist it.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

uncommonthreads, I love your reply titles. I don't have any handkerchiefs, but I did find via google a fabric store on my commute.


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

*Handkerchief Help*

Treat yourself sometime to Brooks Brother's handkerchiefs (or ask for them as a birthday present). These are what you would use instead of a tissue, not stick in the breast pocket of your suit.

As for Pedantic, I think your iron is too hot if you're getting iron marks in the trousers.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

You know, I've been thinking about getting a pack of those. Maybe this is the excuse I need.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Not marks, just indentions.


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=553&Parent_Id=228&Product_Id=506722


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, I'd get the 7 pack. The only thing that stops me from buying them is where would I carry it. I keep a filofax in my left jacket pocket, a wallet in the right, my keys in the coin holder of the right outside pocket, and my cell phone in the little pocket in the lower-left inside. That, and again the whole shipping thing (I wonder if they'd have them at the outlet store).


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

*Don't limit yourself*

Marlin, my man...don't sell yourself short. What better to offer a woman weeping on your shoulder than a 100% cotton BB hankie???

Yes, they have them at the outlet center if one is close to you pick up a 3 pack of V neck undershirts as well. They're the best I've tried and I just paid full price for them at the regular store today. Now you've inspired me to make the trek to the outlets.


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

*Hiding the Hankie*

Oh, I forgot--the handerchief can go in the front pocket of your trousers.

How does your coat hang properly weighed down with the cares of your world inside?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Here in the colonial world the closest BB is an hour drive away, but the BB outlet is just a few miles.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

uncommonthreads said:


> Oh, I forgot--the handerchief can go in the front pocket of your trousers.
> 
> How does your coat hang properly weighed down with the cares of your world inside?


Heh, well, I've got my wallet pretty thinned down (1 credit card, 1 debit card, student ID, driver's license, health insurance and AAA cards, and I don't carry cash), the filofax is a guilford extra slim (which is slimmer than the guilford slimline) and I took out all superfluous address book pages, the pages that tell me the federal holidays of the south sandwich islands, etc, and my keys consist of a car key and a house key on a ring (just a ring, no ornament). Cell phone is a razor (because it was a free upgrade when I renewed), but to be honest that part is the only part that causes me any trouble, and some days I leave it at home or stick it in my briefcase.

Even on my summer jackets, there's no unsightly bulging or sagging (probably helps that I have my jackets tailored with my stuff in my pockets)


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

You could probably go to JAB and get them cheaper than BB.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> You could probably go to JAB and get them cheaper than BB.


I may just go to the local trad store one block from the law campus and see what they have. The only problem with them is mixed in amongst the Southwick there's always some made in china stuff. (the JAB ones are only a few bucks cheaper, and I have no idea where there is one of those in these parts - edit: actually I see they have one next to the BB outlet, but still they're Imported and I rather do without than buy a product that undercuts our workers simply by not having any employment laws regulating its production - 2nd edit: ACK, so are the BB ones!).


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Wally world has the handkerchiefs for $4 for 12... I don't know if they're as nice as BB (I doubt it), but who cares?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I rather do without than buy from Megalomart. (I have no problem buying a product made in another country, as long as that country has similar labor laws or strong unions)


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I always find it amusing when people say they won't buy from a communist country because they're worried about the labor conditions.

To each his own, though, $36 goes a long way on eBay...


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Where can one get a pressing cloth? I thought Bed Bath & Beyond might carry them but no luck there.

Or could I just use a cotton handkerchief as a functional equivalent?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd think an old white pillowcase would be the best pressing cloth (because it'd be long enough to do an entire trouser leg).

Just make sure it's 100% cotton and thin enough to see the pants through.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

OOOO, I have a white cotton pillowcase I don't use right here. Is a pillowcase thick enough to keep the iron from burning the wool though? (BTW, if you like BB uncommon work your way to 100 posts so you can sign up for the 15% coporate discount)


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

*Pressing Cloth Purist?*


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

Marli, What's the pillowcase thread count?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Don't know, but it can't be too low as the tag says Ralph Lauren (funny the things parents will drop off with you because they don't use them any more...if they don't have any king size pillows to put in this case any more, I don't know what makes them think I would).

I'd say the fabric is slightly thicker than my BB white dress shirts (and since it's a pillow case that makes it effectively more than twice as thick)


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> I rather do without than buy from Megalomart. (I have no problem buying a product made in another country, as long as that country has similar labor laws or strong unions)


That's the problem with so many items in our everday living. Many countries don't have labor laws like we do or unions of any kind. A lot of the factories in China etc. are basically slave labor. That's why the products are so cheap and the US can't compete in price. Sad but true.


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

*Try it*

Try it, I'll wait


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

The pillow case should be thicker than a cotton handkerchief. Give it a whirl.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> That's the problem with so many items in our everday living. Many countries don't have labor laws like we do or unions of any kind. A lot of the factories in China etc. are basically slave labor. That's why the products are so cheap and the US can't compete in price. Sad but true.


Yup, so I just won't give companies that take advantage of that my dollars. I have no problem with buying a German car because the reason for doing so is not because German labor undercuts US labor, but because the product produced is better. I do have a problem with buying Chinese sneakers though because the thing better about them is that the company can pay those workers next to nothing.


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

Marlin, get to ironing; we'll debate world affairs later. I'm on the edge of my seat wanting to know the pillowcase solution.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

A lot of German cars are made in Alabama, but, well, to each his own, like I said.

I'd think the pillowcase might be _too thick_ if you use both sides. Cut that sucker in half and you'll have two press cloths..


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

uncommonthreads said:


> Try it, I'll wait


Worked!:aportnoy:


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

PedanticTurkey said:


> A lot of German cars are made in Alabama, but, well, to each his own, like I said.


Why I oughtta 
You know what I mean


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

*Freedom*

Excellent! Now your hunt for a press cloth has ended and you can finally sleep well tonight.

Congrats on the free solution--now you can buy all those handkerchiefs after all...


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> That's the problem with so many items in our everday living. Many countries don't have labor laws like we do or unions of any kind. A lot of the factories in China etc. are basically slave labor. That's why the products are so cheap and the US can't compete in price. Sad but true.


Oh, and since it's my thread and I can hijack if I darn well please...

this buy cheap junk stuff costs more in the long run. Friend asked me how I can constantly buy nice shoes.

"Uh, these shoes are 4 years old."
"Years??? Shoes can last years?"


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

uncommonthreads said:


> Excellent! Now your hunt for a press cloth has ended and you can finally sleep well tonight.
> 
> Congrats on the free solution--now you can buy all those handkerchiefs after all...


It really is freedom. Every time it rained that was $5 going to the cleaners, and since I brush my clothes after each wearing and steam in the bath once per week, and I rarely spill anything on myself, that was nothing more than 5 wasted dollars each time. Since it's going to rain tomorrow, this was on my mind.


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

I know you don't care for China but there is an ancient saying that if you buy good quality you only cry once.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I tend to think of handkerchiefs as disposable. If you wanna hold onto them for four years, though, I guess that's your business.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Pedantic and Uncommon, I hope you're greatful for how I've helped you guys get to the 100 post BB discount threshold. Now I'm going to bed.


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

Pedantic, is anything really disposable?


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweet dreams Marlin and may all your creases be crisp!


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I like being able to write off a handkerchief after I've lent it to someone. But, and I'll say it just one more time-- to each his own.

And yeah thanks for the post count. Gotta build it up somehow.


----------



## Andy W (Jan 18, 2007)

Let's get back on track with ironing the trouser crease..........any suggestions on a maker for a pressing iron, what are the features to look for?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

My suggestion would be to get a $1 spray bottle and a $7 Wal-Mart non-steam electric iron. I've had mine for a long time and they're still doing great.

But that's just me with the hecho en China stuff.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*for a professional press cloth like a tailor.*

go to a local fabric store and purchase one yard of cotton drill. its kind of like a light weight canvas. our local joann fabric store has it for about $4 per yard. now run it through the wash. this conditions it. 
now cut a 12 inch strip the full yard length. this will put the cresae in your trousers. cut the rest in smaller pieces, and you have a lifetime supply of press cloths. thats how the tailors do it.


----------



## Larey (Dec 1, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> ... (BTW, if you like BB uncommon work your way to 100 posts so you can sign up for the 15% coporate discount)


How does one sign up for the BB corporate discount card? I'm just over the magic 100 post mark myself.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Scroll down the list of forums until you see one called Club House at the bottom. Click it. Now you should see a thread there called If you have 100 or more posts...
That's the one.


----------



## Larey (Dec 1, 2007)

Aha! Thanks for the info, I never would have figured that out. Now I can order my BB handkerchiefs!


----------



## JamesR (May 23, 2006)

I have the same problem as Marlinspike (i.e. not wanting to take my trousers to the cleaners every time I get caught in the rain), and I want to thank uncommonthreads and others for their recommendations and guidance, but I have a question about pressing.

My understanding is that one shouldn't press without cleaning because you may press the dirt, no matter how miniscule, into the material, but at the same time one shouldn't dry clean too often. So if you are trying to re-crease a pair of trousers by ironing, are you not pressing the dirt into the material?

And if you just steam, you may get rid of the wrinkles, but will you not also get rid of the crease?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

The drycleaners also recommend that you dry clean your suits once a week. I take what they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

True you don't want to press in dirt, but with frequent brushing and steaming (I steam not with a steamer but by steaming up the bathroom) I think you'll find there's no dirt to press in.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Guys... If you are interested in using somehting other than your bathroom for steaming, try the gizmo from Whirlpool. Google: "Fabric Freshener Whirlpool" and you can pick them up on sale for $150 or less. That way your wife, GF , sig other won't get annoyed when the bathroom if full of your suits steaming. I've had mine for 2+ years and still going strong, using it 3-4 times a week. Just be sure you brush your clothes after each wearing...

Can we redirect the evil Chinese stealing our business and buying up American corporations to the proper place. I'll be happy to give some insider information if anyone wants.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

And what is the deal w/ BB and your post count here? How do they know to give you 15%?


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

https://www.abtelectronics.com/product/23674.html?&source=froogle

Here is one I found at less than the retail price from Whirlpool directly...


----------



## uncommonthreads (Feb 15, 2008)

JamesR you can relax about the dirt and just crease away! Unless you've rolled in the mud or a bus splashed you with street grime I think your threads are safe. 

But if you do have a greasy spot from a lunchtime spill I would suggest that warrants a trip to the cleaners.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

XdryMartini said:


> And what is the deal w/ BB and your post count here? How do they know to give you 15%?


Make 100 posts and them a forum magically (ok, so it's just software) will appear on the list of forums called Club House. BB has agreed to consider being a member of AAAC being a member of a corporation to which they've extended their corporate discount. This means 15% year round (it can be combined with twofer and threefer sales, but not real sales), and there are also a few sales each year open only to corporate card holders which increase it to 25%.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. And I promise to not spam replies to make 100 by Thursday's BB trunk show / tailoring event in DC.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

uncommonthreads said:


> Marlin, my man...don't sell yourself short. What better to offer a woman weeping on your shoulder than a 100% cotton BB hankie???
> 
> Yes, they have them at the outlet center if one is close to you pick up a 3 pack of V neck undershirts as well. They're the best I've tried and I just paid full price for them at the regular store today. Now you've inspired me to make the trek to the outlets.


Also, rather than using cologne on yourself, just put a few drops on a linen hanky and keep in one of your inside breast pockets.  The cologne will be faint, but long-lasting, and this is the one to offer the woman you've made cry... you cad!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Although I rarely press (or iron) wool pants, finding that they do as well or better with a nice steaming, when circumstances dictate, such as the total loss of a crease, I have found that pressing with a thin dishtowel is preferable to a hanky. All-cotton ones are easy to find; I then wash them a few times to remove any sizing (this is advisable regardless of the cloth you use) and iron away. The towel is a bit heavier than a hanky and therefore moves less under the iron.


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I ordered one this afternoon. With shipping $18.55.


----------

